# Hobbit movie finally started filming



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2011)

At last. The Fellowship of the Ring was released almost ten years ago.

YouTube - Peter Jackson Posts Pics From 'The Hobbit' Set


----------



## phosphor (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya a read that yesterday on imdb. I put on my golden cock ring to celebrate. 

The stars have aligned with PJ at the helm - cannot ask for more...!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2011)

Part 1 of Peter Jackson's vlog:

YouTube - The Hobbit Video from the Set


----------



## Imosted (Apr 14, 2011)

At the fucking end, have been waiting for this for a long time...LOTR rocks!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2011)

You mean "Hobbitses."


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2011)

But Frodo is busy with that Mog show on FX
And Samwise needs to be working on Goonies 2 gorramit....


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2011)

_Luke Evans has bagged the role of Bard in The Hobbit, a last major part that Peter Jackson hadn't cast in a production that's underway in New Zealand. Bard the Grim is a skilled archer, and the heir of King Girion of Dale. The king was killed by the talking dragon Smaug. The character plays a greater role in the second film, and is somewhat reminiscent of the action-hero exploits of Viggo Mortensen's Aragorn, I'm told._​
Evans has had supporting roles in _Clash Of The Titans_ and _Robin Hood_ among other things, and will next be seen as Aramis in _The Three Musketeers_. 

Luke Evans Cast As Bard The Bowman In The Hobbit


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2011)

Voice Actor For Smaug The Dragon In The Hobbit Revealed

Hot on the heels of the news on who will play Bard, Deadline have another scoop on who will voice the villain of _The Hobbit_, Smaug The Golden.. 
People thought it might be Ron Pearlman when Guillermo Del Toro was involved, then rumors of Bill Nighy hit, but now Deadline reveal that the actor voicing the Dragon Smaug in Peter Jackson's _Hobbit_ movies is *Benedict Cumberbatch*.. 







_After reporting today that Luke Evans will play Bard in the Peter Jackson-directed The Hobbit and wondering who'll voice the dragon Smaug, Deadline can now tell you that it will be Benedict Cumberbatch. He'll portray Smaug via motion capture. He is already on the picture, providing the voice of the character Necromancer._​
So we have this dude on Dragon and Dark Lord duty! Cumberbatch may be a relatively new..and unusual name for many on CBM but the actor is making waves, already nailing down supporting performances in the Steven Spielberg-directed _War Horse_ and _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lost's Evangeline Lilly Joins The Hobbit *

Peter Jackson has announced that the beautiful actress who played Kate in _Lost_ has joined his _Hobbit_ cast as an Elf named Tauriel. Click for the details.. 
Over at his official Facebook page Peter Jackson has released an announcement not only confirming that Luke Evans will play Bard and Benedict Cumberbatch will voice Smaug the Dragon but revealing that Evangeline Lilly has also joined as new character, Tauriel. Jackson also announced that Dame Edna Everage's alter ego Barry Humphries will be playing(via motion capture) and voicing the Goblin King.. 






Here is the announcement in full.. 


_Yikes! I can finally get back to some postings! We???ve finished our first block of shooting and moved straight into location scouting. More on that soon??? But today, I???m thrilled to announce two new cast members who will be joining us for our second block of shooting. 

*Evangeline Lilly will be playing a new character???the Woodland Elf, Tauriel. Her name means ???daughter of Mirkwood??? and, beyond that, we must leave you guessing! (No, there is no romantic connection to Legolas.)* What is not a secret is how talented and compelling an actress Evangeline is; we are thrilled and excited she will be the one to bring our first true Sylvan Elf to life. 

I???m also highly excited that *Barry Humphries will be portraying the Goblin King, in much the way Andy Serkis created Gollum. Barry is perhaps best known for his business and social connections as the long-time manager of Dame Edna Everage*. He has also been an ardent supporter of the rather misunderstood and unfairly maligned Australian politician, Sir Les Patterson. However, in his spare time, Barry is also a fine actor, and we???re looking forward to seeing him invest the Goblin King with the delicate sensitivity and emotional depth this character deserves. 

Evangeline and Barry, along with Welsh actor Luke Evans as Bard and Benedict Cumberbatch as Smaug, just about rounds out the major casting. I cannot wait to get stuck into these new scenes! 

More soon, including a flurry of answers to your questions. Sorry for the delay! 

Cheers, 
Peter J_​
Speculation has arisen that this new character could be the Elf king Thranduil's daughter, making she and Legolas brother and sister but it's just that, speculation. Personally I don't mind at all that Jackson is bringing in a new character. The movie was pretty much a sausage fest with Cate Blanchet as Galadriel being the only female cast member up until now. And Lilly is a fine actress, in every sense of the word. Can't wait to see how she looks with some pointy ears!

Lost's Evangeline Lilly Joins The Hobbit


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2011)

First Official Hobbit Pics Show Martin Freeman As Bilbo & Ian McKellen As Gandalf!

*First Official Hobbit Pics Show Martin Freeman As Bilbo & Ian McKellen As Gandalf! *

Entertainment Weekly have unveiled our first glimpse at both Bilbo Baggins and a younger looking Gandalf in these images from Peter Jackson's upcoming _LOTR_ prequel. Check em out.. 
Thanks to EW, we have our first official looks at both Martin Freeman as Bilbo and Ian McKellen as Gandalf The Grey. You can also see some of the Dwarves in the background of the first pic. I can't be sure but I think the closet one in black might be Thorin? There are also quotes from director Peter Jackson under each pic.. 






_"He fits the ears, and he's got some very nice feet", Jackson says of his Bilbo. "I think he's got the biggest hobbit feet we've had so far. They're a little bit hard to walk in, but he's managed to figure out the perfect hobbit gait."_​





_''He's in fantastic form,'' Peter Jackson says of McKellan. ''In a way, his role in The Hobbit has more technical difficulties than Lord of the Rings did, because he has scenes with 14 smaller characters ??? obviously the dwarves and the hobbit are shorter... I remember saying to him [laughs], ''Look, this isn't Waiting for Godot or King Lear. This is The Hobbit. This is the real thing.''_​





_''There's no way you can pace yourself for shoots like these,'' Jackson says. ''When we were going through the schedule for The Hobbit, I felt a terrible drop in my stomach when I saw that we'd be shooting for 254 days. We're only 12 days short of The Lord of the Rings even though we're only doing two movies. When I saw that, I had to sort of pick myself up off the floor and carry on.''_​
I think these are great. I was a bit worried about how Freeman would look as Bilbo, not anymore. Lets hope we start to see more from Jackson's prequel to what many consider(me included) to be the greatest movie trilogy of all time..and yes, I am counting the original _Star Wars_ movies.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2011)

The Hobbit: Richard Armitage Discusses His Role as Thorin Oakenshield

Richard Armitage (Thorin Oakenshield) had some interesting things to say recently about his role in _The Hobbit._ 





Richard Armitage recently talked with TOTAL FILM about his role as Thorin Oakenshield in _The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey._ According to Armitage, we will know quite a bit more about the race of dwarves by the time we are through watching the films. 

*On the dwarves playing a more prevalent part in The Hobbit films than they did in LOTR...* 

_“The book is so focused on the dwarves, so I think it’s a chance for Peter [Jackson] and Fran [Walsh] to really look at that whole race in more detail, their heritage and what they’re like as characters.”_ 

*On wielding Thorin’s legendary goblin sword Orcrist and wearing the awesome armour of the dwarves...* 

_“It’s bloody heavy! But it’s absolutely beautiful to look at. Every time they bring something new out everyone gasps. The armour that the dwarves emerge from the mountain wearing at the end of the film will be the armour of all armour.”_ 

*On some things remaining unchanged between The Hobbit and LOTR...* 

_“There was a scene in The Lord Of The Rings where they find the stone trolls, and they’re identical in The Hobbit. 

“I love those moments, when you link into the world of the film that you’ve seen before.”_ 

Peter Jackson's _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ stars Martin Freeman, Ian McKellen, Christopher Lee, Richard Armitage, Stephen Fry, Lee Pace and Andy Serkis and many others, is set to hit theaters December 2012.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2011)

New Photo From The Hobbit Featuring The Dwarves Dori, Nori, & Ori

*New Photo From The Hobbit Featuring The Dwarves Dori, Nori, & Ori *

Check out this new photo Warner Brothers has released from _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ featuring the Dwarf brothers Dori, Nori & Ori. 




Warner Brothers have given us our first look at the dwarves from its upcoming movie _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_. The photo includes Jed Brophy as Nori, Adam Brown as Ori and Mark Hadlow as Dori. 






Warner Brothers also offered up this description of the Dwarf brothers: 

*These three brothers, all sons of the same mother, could not be more different from each other. Dori, the oldest, spends much of his time watching out for Ori, the youngest; making sure he’s not caught a chill or got himself killed by Wargs or Goblins. No-body quite knows what Nori gets up to most of the time, except that it’s guaranteed to be dodgy and quite probably, illegal. Dori, Nori and Ori are intensely loyal to each other – and whilst they are perfectly happy fighting amongst themselves, woe-betide any anyone who means harm to one of these brothers.*​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2011)

Another Photo From The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey Featuring More Dwarves

*Another Photo From The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey Featuring More Dwarves *

Here is another photo from the upcoming Warner Brother movie _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ that once again puts the spot light on the Dwarves. This time take a look at Oin and Gloin. 
Yesterday we got our first look at Dwarves Dori, Nori, and Ori for Perter Jackson's upcoming prequel to _The Lord Of The Rings_, _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_. Now *Yahoo* has gotten a hold of a second photo which features Dwarves Oin and Gloin played by John Callen and Peter Hambleton respectively. 






Once again we are provided with a description of the two characters: 

*Distant cousins of Thorin Oakenshield, these two doughty Northern Dwarves join the Company out of a sense of loyalty to their kin, and also because they have a substantial sum of money invested in the venture. Along with Bombur, Gloin is the only other married Dwarf in the Company (there being a shortage of female dwarves in general). His wife is an acclaimed beauty with a particularly fine beard. Gloin is the proud father of a young son, Gimli, who will go on to become part of the famous Fellowship of the Ring.*​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2011)

*Director Peter Jackson Gives a Behind The Scenes Look At The Hobbit *

Peter Jackson has released a video blog which showcases production on the movie, a quick chat with Andy Serkis and gives a brief glimpse of Bilbo meeting with Elrond. It's a very cool behind the scenes look at how this movie is being made. 




We return to Middle Earth on December 14, 2012. Until then, you can catch a brief glimpse of a scene with Bilbo and Gollum at *01:09* and another scene with Bilbo and Elrond starting at the *01:47* mark. This 10 min. documentary blog video provides a lot of information on Peter Jackson's approach to filming such an epic movie. 





Bilbo and Elrond on the set of The Hobbit.







Director Peter Jackson Gives a Behind The Scenes Look At The Hobbit


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for keeping this updated.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2011)

New Image For The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey Debuts!

*New Image For The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey Debuts! *

Hit the jump to get your first look at 'Fili' and 'Kili' from Peter Jackson's
	
 upcoming film _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_! 
Dean O'Gorman as Fili and Aidan Turner as Kili in "The Hobbit
	
: An Unexpected Journey." Two of the youngest dwarves, Fili and Kili have been born into the royal line of Durin and raised under the stern guardianship of their uncle, Thorin Oakensheild. Neither has ever travelled far, nor ever seen the fabled Dwarf City of Erebor. For both, the journey to the Lonely Mountain represents adventure and excitement. Skilled fighters, both brothers set off on their adventure armed with the invincible courage of youth, neither being able to imagine the fate which lies before them.​





_The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ is set to hit theatres on December 14, 2012!


----------



## woodwalker (Jul 13, 2011)

yah buddy


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2011)

New Photo From The Hobbit Reveals First Look At Bofur, Bombur And Bifur!

Featuring Stephen Hunter as Bombur, James Nesbitt as Bofur and William Kircher as Bifur, check out the latest image from director Peter Jackson's
	
 _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_... 
"The Hobbit
	
" follows the journey of title character Bilbo Baggins (Martin Freeman), who is swept into an epic quest to reclaim the lost Dwarf Kingdom of Erebor, which was long ago conquered by the dragon Smaug. Approached out of the blue by the wizard Gandalf the Grey (Ian McKellen
	
), Bilbo finds himself joining a company of thirteen dwarves led by the legendary warrior, Thorin Oakenshield (Richard Armitage). Their journey will take them into the Wild; through treacherous lands swarming with Goblins and Orcs, deadly Wargs and Giant Spiders, Shapeshifters and Sorcerers. 

Although their goal lies to the East and the wastelands of the Lonely Mountain first they must escape the goblin tunnels, where Bilbo meets the creature that will change his life forever… Gollum (Andy Serkis). 

Here, alone with Gollum, on the shores of an underground lake, the unassuming Bilbo Baggins not only discovers depths of guile and courage that surprise even him, he also gains possession of Gollum’s "precious" ring that holds unexpected and useful qualities… A simple, gold ring that is tied to the fate of all Middle-Earth in ways Bilbo cannot begin to know.​





While most of the Company of Thorin Oakensheild is related to the royal and noble line of Durin, Bofur, his brother Bombur and their cousin Bifur most definitely are … not. Born and bred in the West, descendants of coal miners and iron workers, they have joined the Quest for the Lonely Mountain partly to seek their fortune and partly because they were told the beer was free.


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 14, 2011)

damn, why did it take this long to finally start making this movie?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2011)

First Look at Balin and Dwalin From The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

*First Look at Balin and Dwalin From The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey *

Another day, another picture from Peter Jackson's
	
 _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey._ Stop salivating and click the jump. 










*TIME* is the lucky beneficiary of exclusive photos today, as it seems Warner Brothers is slowly distributing exclusive photos to all the major news sources one day at a time. I believe that is a very shrewd approach to drumming up interest in the project. 



*Description of the two characters:* 
"Dwarf Lords in their own right, Balin and Dwalin are close relatives of Thorin. Beyond this, these brothers are two of his most loyal and trusted friends. An old warrior, Balin has lived through hard times and fought many battles, yet he harbors doubts about the wisdom of the Quest to retake the Lonely Mountain. Dwalin has no such forebodings – his belief in Thorin’s leadership is unshakeable. A powerful and bruising fighter, with a natural tendency to distrust anyone who is not a Dwarf, particularly anyone who might be an Elf, Dwalin is not someone to cross lightly."​

The Hobbit
	
: An Unexpected Journey will hit theaters 
on December 14, 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2011)

First Look At The Hobbit's Richard Armitage As Thorin Oakenshield!

*First Look At The Hobbit's Richard Armitage As Thorin Oakenshield! *

TheOneRing.net have unveiled our first look at _Captain America: The First Avenger_ star Richard Armitage as Thorin Oakenshield, wielding his blade, Orcrist, the Goblin-cleaver... 
The creative team behind the Lord of the Rings
	
 trilogy returns to Middle-earth with this adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien's classic precursor The Hobbit. Peter Jackson and Fran Walsh share writing duties with Guillermo del Toro
	
 on the Warner Bros./MGM joint production, the story of which will span two films, the first of which is entitled, _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_.​





As a young Dwarf prince, Thorin witnessed the destruction and terror wrought when a great fire-breathing Dragon attacked the Dwarf Kingdom of Erebor. After slaughtering many of Thorin’s kin, the great serpent, Smaug, entered The Lonely Mountain and took possession of its vast store of gold and jewels. No-one came to the aid of the surviving Dwarves, and thus, a once proud and noble race was forced into exile. Through long years of hardship, Thorin grew to be a strong and fearless fighter and revered leader. In his heart a fierce desire grew; a desire to reclaim his homeland and destroy the beast that had brought such misery upon his people. So when fate offers him an unusual ally, he seizes the chance for revenge.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 21, 2011)

And who is playing Beorn?

...okay, some Swede named Mikael Persbrandt.  I can deal with that.  I expected them to leave him out like they left out my man Tom Bombadil in LOTR.

And what's this about Tauriel?  What the hell am I reading?  There were no girls in The Hobbit and we need some tits on the screen to have a hit?  Bullsh*t.

So we're removing characters and adding new ones as we see fit?  I bet that PoS son of Tolkien okay with this idea too.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, we need some tits on the screen. Especially _that_ chick's.  

Characters look amazing! I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2011)

The Hobbit: Mikael Persbrandt Reveals Scene Involving Beorn The Shapeshifter

*The Hobbit: Mikael Persbrandt Reveals Scene Involving Beorn The Shapeshifter *

The website One Ring has translated an interview the actor conducted with Swedish newspaper Aftonbladet. 







_And this is what he said about The Hobbit and New Zealand, translated to the best of my ability of course._ 

*???When I, during the first day, is hoisted up to the ceiling in the west King Kong Studio in Wellington I know what to do, even if it is a bit awkward and difficult to begin with a difficult torture scene. I knew and could even suggest things.???* 

_I guess that this could possibly be a hint that Peter Jackson might intend to include the part, where Beorn sort of interrogate a wolf and goblin in order to verify the story told to him by Gandalf, in the film._ 

*???How am I as a shapeshifter, who lives with horses and animals in the forest? You have to look into yourself and try. I act in the Hobbit about the same I would in a love drama.??? He says.*​
Mikael Persbrandt is a very popular actor in Sweden, and he landed the role of the shy, but heroic Beorn. His character is reclusive, hides in the mountains because the rest of his people were killed off by the Orcs. He is an incredibly large man with a dark thick beard, and can transform into a bear. 

In the book he never transformed in front of the characters, he just appeared as either a man, or a bear. In this movie Weta Workshop is going to make Beorn's transformation quite the spectacle. 

He is approached by Gandalf, Bilbo Baggins, and the 13 Dwarves to aid them in their quest. From the scene above he is convinced of their sincerity, and becomes apart of their group.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2011)

Early Details For The World Premiere Of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

*Early Details For The World Premiere Of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey *

The first part of Peter Jackson's
	
 much anticipated _LOTR_ prequel may be over a year away, but we now have some info on when _An Unexpected Journey_ will have its world premiere... 





According to *The One Ring*, Peter Jackson's much anticipated film _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_, will have its world premiere in late November of 2012 in Wellington, New Zealand
	
 (which was the same place where the last _Lord Of The Rings_ film, _Return Of The King_, had its world premiere). New Zealand news site *3 News* has a video showing Jackson's announcing the details on the world premiere with NZ Prime Minister John Key, but since there isn't any embed code for right now, click here to watch the eleven minute video. 

_The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey is set to premiere in Wellington in late November 2012, director Sir Peter Jackson and Prime Minister John Key announced today at the Hobbiton set in Waikato. Wellington previously hosted the world premiere of the final Lord of the Rings movie, Return of the King, in December 2003.​_
_The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ hits theaters December 14th, 2012, while the second part _There & Back Again_ hits theaters December 13th the following year.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2011)

First Glimpse Of Elijah Wood As Frodo In The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

JRR Tolkien's Never-Before-Seen Illustrations for The Hobbit


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

LoTR is still one of my favorite films, funny thing is that it doesn't even look 10 years old


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2011)

Peter Jackson's Revealing New Hobbit Video Blog Features Great Behind The Scenes Action

*Peter Jackson's Revealing New Hobbit Video Blog Features Great Behind The Scenes Action *

In the fourth video blog from _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ Peter Jackson
	
 speaks about the use of 3D and the "Red Epic" cameras
	
. But we also get some great glimpses of scenes being shot with Gandalf and The Dwarves etc..


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## recapp (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2011)

Flight of the Conchords' Bret McKenzie Talks About His Role in The Hobbit

*Flight of the Conchords' Bret McKenzie Talks About His Role in The Hobbit *

Bret had a small cameo in _Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring_, but this time he'll have a new and bigger role in _The Hobbit_. Click the jump for details. 










Mckenzie, who starred in HBO's _Flight of the Conchords_ with Jemaine Clement, will be making an appearance in Peter Jackson's
	
 _The Hobbit_. If you blinked during 2001's _Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring_ you might've missed Bret's cameo. He played the role of Figwit (Frodo is great ... who is that?). You can check out the cameo in the video below, which has Bret without his trademark beard. When asked by Empire if he was shaving for _The Hobbit_, he said, "Oh yeah. I look like I’m 12. I look much more like a girl in The Hobbit
	
. I look like a hot girl." 

"It was in Wellington so I could pretty much walk to work. It’s still a small part — I did a couple of days earlier this year — but it was great to get my pointy ears back on. It’s in 3D, so the ears will be extra pointy. You’ll be able to touch the ears." 

*"I’ve got a proper name this time: Lindir. In the book he was a musical elf. This time, if I make the edit, I'll speak in Elvish. But I don’t sing. They haven’t asked me to do the theme song yet! Maybe this time it’s me and Annie Lennox."* 

"Ian McKellen, it turns out, is a big fan of Flight
	
 Of The Conchords. He and I had a good time on set, coming up with ideas for Hobbit: The Musical. We’re still developing it..."​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2011)

Benedict Cumberbatch On The Preparation For Voicing Smaug In The Hobbit

*Benedict Cumberbatch On The Preparation For Voicing Smaug In The Hobbit *

Speaking to Collider about _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_, actor _Benedict Cumberbatch_ discusses his preparation for playing the dragon Smaug in _The Hobbit_. 




Source: Collider 

The fine folks over at Collider recently had the opportunity to sprinkle in some questions about Peter Jackson's adaption of the fantasy classic, _The Hobbit_ to actor _Benedict Cumberbatch_; who will be voicing the dragon Smaug. Here's the brief video and transcript. 



Collider: So what’s it like to voice Smaug in The Hobbit
	
? 

Cumberbatch: _"I’m playing Smaug, I mean I’m physicalizing him as a dragon I’m not just doing the voiceover, so it’ll be a physical role which I’m no stranger to. I did Frankenstein at the beginning of the year with Danny Boyle at the National Theater and playing the creature in that was a very full on and sort of corporeal experience. I can’t wait, but the conversations have yet to start really in earnest because they’ve been doing the first film and I’ve been doing the second series of Sherlock and another series which I’m working on now called Parade’s End for HBO and BBC with Tom Stoppard, and Rebecca Hall co-starring, so it’s a world away but come a month’s time we’ll start conversations probably like you and I are having down the line. I’ve already started working out and doing various movement exercises to get myself limber for that all-important jump suit with balls on it, otherwise known as motion-capture. But I can’t wait, I’m really excited. I go to film it in January."_ 

Hmm. The interesting thing to take away from this interview is that Cumberbatch will not only be voicing Smaug but he'll also be in a motion capture suit, a la Andy Serkis.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2011)

Viggo Mortensen Would've Returned as Aragorn for The Hobbit

*Viggo Mortensen Would've Returned as Aragorn for The Hobbit *

Surprisingly Viggo Mortensen
	
 was approached at one point by producers to gauge his interest in returning to Middle Earth, and even more surprisingly he said, "sure." 


At one point when Guillermo del Toro
	
 was working on _The Hobbit_ with Peter Jackson
	
 there was talk of making a film that would bridge _The Hobbit_ with _The Lord of the Rings_. Those plans were abandoned, but when Peter Jackson was discussing the "bridge film" in 2006 with *Ain't It Cool News* he had a way of bringing Viggo back. He said, "You could even get into Gollum's sneaking into Mordor and *Aragorn protecting The Shire. That's what we'd do. Love to work with Viggo again."* 

*Movies.com: Has Peter Jackson asked you to return to Middle Earth in the Hobbit movie in any capacity?* 

*Mortensen:* _At one point, the producers asked if I would do it and I said sure if Aragorn is supposed to be in the bridge story because he's not in *The Hobbit.* I would rather do it than see someone else do it, but I've never been asked and they're shooting the movie. I'm not in it unless it there is some last-minute plan they have, but I thought I would have heard of it by now. Orlando Bloom and Cate Blanchett shot something, but they're elves and don't change as rapidly. As you know, Aragorn is half elf and also lives a couple hundred years or more and he could be in a bridge, but I have to assume it isn't going to happen. That was an important period in my life and I will always be grateful that the trilogy was so successful and gave me a lot of new opportunities. I never would have gotten *A History of Violence*, no matter how much David wanted me, had it not been for my newfound notoriety._​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

New Set Photos for The Hobbit & Scene Descriptions Involving Bilbo and Gandalf


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2011)

New Images From THE HOBBIT, PROMETHEUS, SKYFALL And SNOW WHITE & THE HUNTSMEN


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2011)

*It's on*






YouTube Video


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 21, 2011)

noice!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

New Production Video For THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY

*New Production Video For THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY *

Via his official Facebook page, director Peter Jackson has revealed the fifth production video for _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_, featuring some new behind-the-scenes footage. Check it out...


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2011)

Peter Jackson Explains The Difference Between THE HOBBIT And THE LORD OF THE RINGS

*Peter Jackson on how The Hobbit differs from The Lord of the Rings:* 

JACKSON: "The Hobbit is very much a children's book and The Lord of the Rings is something else; it's not really aimed at children at all. I realized the characters of the dwarves are the difference. Their energy and disdain of anything politically correct brings a new kind of spirit to it. And that's why I thought, OK, this could be fun!" 

*If you though Joss Whedon had it tough spreading screentime amongst his ensemble cast, Peter Jackson has it even tougher. Here, Jackson briefly comments on that challenge:* 

JACKSON: "That was something I worried about. I imagined 13 guys with long hair and beards and I thought, 'How are we ever going to know which dwarf is which? It's an ensemble from hell really. I thought nine members of the Fellowship was a problem; but here, with Bilbo and Gandalf, we've got 15. It's working out fine though. The dwarves give it a kind of childish, comedic quality that gives us a very different tone from The Lord of the Rings." 






*Jackson wants audiences to know that despite some differences, he's striving to keep the same feel from the LOTR trilogy:* 

JACKSON: "I want it to seem like we've gone back on location into Middle-earth; that these two movies feel like they belong at the beginning of the other three. We're the same filmmakers going into the same world." 

Talking about original director Guillermo del Toro, Total Film reports that Jackson stated that the _"films do retain some aspects del Toro's style and DNA, but that they have largely been overshadowed by Jackson's own attempts to replicate his approach to The Lord of the Rings ten years ago."_ 

*Jackson's wife and writing partner Fran Walsh reportedly stated that the second movie will be primarily focused with "war, madness and dragon rage." She explains:* 

FRAN WALSH: "We always saw The Hobbit more in the golden light of a fairytale. It's more playful. But by the time you get to the end, Tolkien is writing himself into that place where he can begin that epic journey of writing LOTR, which took, as he put it, his life's blood. All those heavier, darker themes which are so prevalent in the later trilogy start to come into play."


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2011)

Mr. Lee's 90th birthday is soon.

Christopher Lee Discusses THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY

_The Lord of the Rings_ star discusses his role as Saruman in the two upcoming movies from director Peter Jackson, commenting on the amount of filming, which characters don't return and more. 

Collider has come across the following "Christmas Message" from the actor in which he discusses his role in _The Hobbit_ movies and Tim Burton's _Dark Shadows_ as well as much more. Below the video is a breakdown of what Lee talks about so you can skip ahead to the most interesting bits if you choose to. 




??? 2:20 Lee comments on The Wicker Tree 
??? 2:55 Lee comments on Hugo and working with Scorsese 
??? 6:30 Lee talks about both The Hobbit films 
??? 7:55 Lee mentions that Aragorn and the Rohirrim will not be present in The Hobbit 
??? 8:20 Lee talks about his 4 days of filming to fulfill his role in both films 
??? 8:50 Lee comments on Saruman 
??? 9:30 Lee talks about Dark Shadows


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2012)

Peter Jackson Talks THE HOBBIT,"Filming For Both Movies Wraps In July"

*Peter Jackson Talks THE HOBBIT,"Filming For Both Movies Wraps In July" *






 Filming for The Hobbit part 1 and 2 wraps in July, information from Tolkien's appendix used to bridge the gap between The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings.


----------



## troubador (Jan 20, 2012)

The trailer looks awesome. He just better not pull a Lucas on this one.


----------



## hellrebel (Jan 20, 2012)

right on . i'm takin my daughter to see it


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Peter Jackson Talks THE HOBBIT,"Filming For Both Movies Wraps In July"
> 
> *Peter Jackson Talks THE HOBBIT,"Filming For Both Movies Wraps In July" *
> 
> ...



Several - I mean several - post about this, and a lot of them in a row. I know puberty can be tough, but once it's over you won't be into Lord of the Rings as much.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2012)

Bullied as a kid, Peter Jackson fights back on film | Comcast


----------



## hellrebel (Jan 23, 2012)

as i said i definitely goin to see that but...I've red i think all of tolkien's work but i regret seeing movie like i fuckin regret seeing fuckin cult movie MECHANIC CLOCK WORK ORANGE .firsst  i red books than i see movies whet a disappointment maaan characters in my head was completely different better INMO then those on screen plus my imagination got fucked .


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

Billy Connolly Joins The Cast Of Peter Jackson's THE HOBBIT

Billy Connolly is best known for films like *The Boondock Saints*, *The Last Samurai*, and most recently *The X-Files: I Want to Believe*. Check out the announcement below:


Billy Connolly is joining the cast of Tolkien's epic "The Hobbit."

The announcement was made today by Peter Jackson, who is currently in production on "The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey" and "The Hobbit: There and Back Again," with the films shooting back-to-back in New Zealand.

In the films, Connolly ("The Last Samurai," "Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events") will play Dain Ironfoot, a great dwarf warrior and cousin of Thorin Oakenshield. Peter Jackson welcomed the news of Connolly to Middle-earth: "We could not think of a more fitting actor to play Dain Ironfoot, the staunchest and toughest of Dwarves, than Billy Connelly, the Big Yin himself. With Billy stepping into this role, the cast of "The Hobbit" is now complete. We can't wait to see him on the Battlefield!​


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2012)

Peter Jackson Posts New Behind-The-Scenes Video for THE HOBBIT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)

Latest Production Video For THE HOBBIT Takes Us To The Studio Lot


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

6 weeks out

14 New Character Posters For THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

It's been 6 months already?!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2013)

NZ featurette


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

New Stills And Character Images From THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG

New Stills And Character Images From THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

New BTS Footage In Latest THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG Video Blog

New BTS Footage In Latest THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG Video Blog

An awesome new 10 minute production blog for the second installment of Peter Jackson's Hobbit trilogy has appeared online, giving us a look at some new BTS footage from the movie. Plus, Jackson announced that there will be no Comic-Con panel this year..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Smaug feels Bilbo's feet

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8899061558.364437.141884481557&type=1&theater


----------

